# Pancetta, First try.  Picts.



## diesel (Apr 28, 2011)

The pork belly before for the cure.








Next is a pict of the belly in zip lock back.  I rubbed down with cure and set in fridge for 8 days.







Belly after 8 days.  Now is time for roll and tie







I rolled the belly up and tied it.  This was easier that I thought it would be.  I also rubbed cracked pepper on the meat side before I rolled it.







Converted wine fridge into curing chamber.  I used a bowl of salt and distilled water to keep the humidity up.  It is in a dark spare bedroom so I only turn the fridge on for a couple of hours during the day.  The temps are staying around 55 to 60 degrees.  I don't think I will be able to wait the 2 weeks it calls for.  I may have to try it this weekend. 







I will follow up with whatever dish I create with this wonderful piece of meat.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Intriguing!  Looks like a great start.  I would reconsider cutting that cure short.  As Alton Brown always says: "You're patience will be rewarded."


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Very interesting. I don't know much about pancetta, but why did you leave the skin on?


----------



## diesel (Apr 28, 2011)

smokinal.. I didn't leave the skin on.. Maybe the first pick has it on.. but I cut it off.  Pancetta is just rolled up bacon.  It is cured in the fridge for 8 days.. (you can eat it like bacon then) but then according to the book Charcuterie, the bacon is then rolled up tied and hung for several days..


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up. I've had pancetta before & I didn't notice any skin, so I thought maybe you took it off after it cured.


----------



## banacanin (Apr 28, 2011)

Diesel said:


> smokinal.. I didn't leave the skin on.. Maybe the first pick has it on.. but I cut it off.  Pancetta is just rolled up bacon.  It is cured in the fridge for 8 days.. (you can eat it like bacon then) but then according to the book Charcuterie, the bacon is then rolled up tied and hung for several days..




I was just wondering how you took the skin off because  I don't know of an easy way of doing it. when I make cracklins I cube the belly and just cut the skin off of the cubes seperately.


----------



## diesel (Apr 28, 2011)

Banacanin.  I removed it very carefully with a sharp knife.  I put it in the freezer for a few mins before hand..  that helped a lot.  I will post a more picts soon..  it has been hanging for day three now.  I added a fan last night.. (9 volt battery w/ a old computer fan).  It has already shrunk in size.


----------



## diesel (May 2, 2011)

Money Shots.  I have to say that this is some very very good stuff...  Can't wait to get more pork belly and do this again.













I made some pizza from scratch and added the pancetta.  Very good.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

It looks delicious!


----------



## killnsmoke (May 2, 2011)

i dont know what looks better... the pizza or the panchetta!!!


----------



## banacanin (May 2, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me asking so many questions but your bacon has an amazing colour to it. Would you mind sharing what you used for the cure?


----------



## fpnmf (May 2, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## diesel (May 2, 2011)

I don't mind.  I used a recipe out of the book Charcuterie. I suggest this book if anyone makes sausage.  Very good recipes.   http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=wVa_TbSGJNOftweSo6nYBQ&ved=0CEEQ8gIwAg#

4 garlic cloves minced .

2 teaspoons pink salt (cure #1)

2 ounces kosher salt

2 tablespoons dark brown sugar

4 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper

2 tablespoons juniper berries. ( I had to go to Whole foods for this one)

4 bay leaves crumbled

1 teaspoon nutmeg

4 or 5 sprigs of tyme.

I used a wine fridge to hang the meat and would unplug once a day for a couple of hours.  The humidity ranged from 45% to 58% and the temp was around 55 to 60F.  I need to get the humidity under control a little more so I only hung the pancetta for a week.  The recipe says you can hang for up to two weeks.  I will do that next time.  This is one of the best pieces that I have every made.  That was some good Darn bacon.


----------



## the dude abides (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome.  Great looking piece of meat.


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 2, 2011)

Cool!! I love using pancetta.  Looks really good!!


----------



## venture (May 3, 2011)

Looks good from here!  Nice Job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

